# Villagers in the Direct



## brutalitea (Oct 25, 2017)

Rewatched the direct, here are the villagers I identified:

Goldie
Jay
Filbert
Rosie
Punchy
Beau
Apollo
Carrie
Hopkins
Cherry
Eloise
Kid Cat
Chrissy
Henry (maybe)
Sandy
Apple
Moe
Alfonso
Ketchup (maybe)
Butch
Fauna
Hamlet
Goose
Bitty
Bunnie (maybe)
Maggie
Tex
Bud
Cheri


----------



## Mu~ (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope I don't need amiibo cards to make the special villagers appear.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 25, 2017)

There a couple more villagers in screenshots of the game on the Google Play store:
-Stella
-Bunnie (confirmed)
-Tad


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope they somehow mix Amiibo cards and figures into the game so that they'll appear to live in your campsite. I need Frita!


----------

